# Visitor Visa Subclass 600 - Sponsored Family stream



## hourglass (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi there,

I am a permanent resident in Australia since 2014.

Can I sponsor both my brother (35 years old) and my mom (70 years old) together to visit me in Australia on a visitor visa subclass 600?

Or am I allowed to sponsor only one of them?

I did not really understand the details about 'family unit' that are mentioned in the visa guidelines 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## David Dadic (Oct 9, 2017)

You should be able to sponsor both your brother and your mother.


----------



## hourglass (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks David!


----------



## somaniab (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello ,

How much time does it take for visitor visa 600 to be processed. I am applying under family sponsored visa. I plan to bring my family in december


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

hourglass said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a permanent resident in Australia since 2014.
> 
> ...


You cannot sponsor more than one person if you are talking about being a family sponsor for a visitor. Also you would need deposit a bond of AUD 5000 minimum when you sponsor.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Less than 1.5 months if all docs are uploaded/attached. 

Girl Aussie



somaniab said:


> Hello ,
> 
> How much time does it take for visitor visa 600 to be processed. I am applying under family sponsored visa. I plan to bring my family in december


----------



## aks227 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi, I am planning to sponsor my brother for the visitor visa 600. While filling the Form 1149 I noticed that it is required to prove my relationship with the person I am sponsoring. What document could I possibly submit to prove my relationship with my sibling?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

aks227 said:


> Hi, I am planning to sponsor my brother for the visitor visa 600. While filling the Form 1149 I noticed that it is required to prove my relationship with the person I am sponsoring. What document could I possibly submit to prove my relationship with my sibling?


If you share the same parents --> your birth certificate with parents name stated, your siblings birth certificate with parents name stated.

Use same logic for step-siblings. Not too sure about adopted siblings.


----------



## aks227 (Oct 7, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you share the same parents --> your birth certificate with parents name stated, your siblings birth certificate with parents name stated.
> 
> Use same logic for step-siblings. Not too sure about adopted siblings.


Thank you!  That should help..


----------



## aks227 (Oct 7, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you share the same parents --> your birth certificate with parents name stated, your siblings birth certificate with parents name stated.
> 
> Use same logic for step-siblings. Not too sure about adopted siblings.


Actually it turns out that my birth certificate is in a regional language. So I doubt if it could be verified that we share the same parents if his certicate is in English. I don't think I have enough time to get my certificate in English. Would Passport do? Considering our parents' names are given there as well!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

aks227 said:


> Actually it turns out that my birth certificate is in a regional language. So I doubt if it could be verified that we share the same parents if his certicate is in English. I don't think I have enough time to get my certificate in English. Would Passport do? Considering our parents' names are given there as well!


If they're given there as well then sure I don't see why not!


----------



## Mann1 (Mar 10, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If they're given there as well then sure I don't see why not!




I want to apply visitor visa for my brother , sister in law and nephew. I am on partner visa and my wife is permanent resident. Can any of us sponsor them. ?? In which stream we have to apply ?? In sponsored family stream can my wife sponsor them ???
Can I use my wife immi account to apply online ?? And which documents we need from Australia side ??
Sorry to ask many questions. Please help someone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martian (Nov 27, 2017)

I have just applied for a prospective partner visa as my fiancee is a PR in Australia. At present the processing time for Prospective Partner Visa is 18 months. Would it be possible to apply for a longer term visitor visa (with one year stay) to join my partner in Australia? What form shall I use for this purpose 1418 or 1419?

Thanks for your help. 
-NS


----------

